# My 3.5 months old golden’s fur & weight



## Zoeythegolden (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’m wondering why my golden girl Zoey is not as fluffy as any other golden retriever puppies.. when she first came at 8 weeks old she was a little bit fluffy, and now she’s 14 weeks old and her chest is not fluffy AT ALL. I gave her fish oil & fur supplements everyday hoping her fur will grow beautifully.

Also right now she weighs 9kg, is it normal or she’s too skinny? Cos our former breeder (a show breeder) mock her weight saying she’s too skinny for her age, he said a 3 months old puppy are supposed to weight 25kg.. We got her from another breeder by the way.. ? thanks!


----------



## Zoeythegolden (Apr 2, 2018)

Left is her at 8weeks old, Right is her at 12weeks old


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think they all shed the fuzzy hair and then it takes a while (like up to a year or more) to get the full adult coat.
Also if 25kg is 55lbs that would be too heavy for a 12 week old. Rukie is 11 months and weighs 54 or 55lbs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden puppies go through growth phases where they have very little coat. Size/weight is different for every puppy. 

She's just a baby, with lots of growing and changing to do. Be patient. She will be just fine by the time she's an adult.

http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Female_Puppy_Weight_JAN.pdf


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Puppies are individuals. The each grow their own way at their own pace and you don't get to dictate how. She'll grow up, fill out and develop a full coat when she's ready for it and not before. Her ancestors will determin what kind of coat she develops, not you, not supplements.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

20 pounds at 14 weeks seems about right. Our 7 year old and 8 month old developed nice coats with no supplements. If she is too thin, you might look at her diet and feed her a little more.


----------



## Zoeythegolden (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies! ? i think she’s more of a field golden rather than a show golden maybe that’s why she’s not that fluffy, nonetheless I love her with all my heart!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

At six months old, the boy in my signature had very little mane. 

The picture is at 10 months old. At about a year and a half, he had grown out a very beautiful mane. He's also very likely from field lines (we bought him from a BYB before we understood the importance of clearances, etc). 

They say a year to grow into their body, two years to grow into their coat and three years to grow into their brain.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny had the really short coat and lanky almost to thin body when she was a puppy. 
She just turned 2 and she is a perfect weight 65lbs and her coat is shorter and curlier than your showy golden but still has all the nice feathering in all the right places.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Zoeythegolden said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies! ? i think she’s more of a field golden rather than a show golden maybe that’s why she’s not that fluffy, nonetheless I love her with all my heart!


Adult coats are mostly genetic, but honestly, after puppies start to lose the puppy fluff, their coat often looks a little short less "fluffy golden" until their undercoat and feathering starts to grow in. They start looking a little like lanky awkward adolescents. If you google "adolescent golden retriever" you will see a lot of pictures of goldens who look similar to your pup.


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

Do you have pictures of her parents? It would be interesting to see how full their coats are. By boy is definitely not as fluffy and his coat isn't as full as his liter mates and their sire has a huge coat on him. Hudson is a year and a half. Maybe next year his will come in stronger.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Your pup looks fine. Below is a picture of my pup at 4 months of age - as you see, his coat looks similar to your pup's coat - and another at 2 years of age. Your pup's adult coat will start to grow in a few months' time, and will keep growing for at least the next year or so.

As for your former breeder who said the normal weight for a 3-month old puppy is 25 kg (55 lbs) ... that's so ridiculous it doesn't deserve a response.

Your pup is beautiful! Enjoy her.


----------



## Zoeythegolden (Apr 2, 2018)

This is her parents.. ?


----------



## Zoeythegolden (Apr 2, 2018)

HudsonRiver said:


> Do you have pictures of her parents? It would be interesting to see how full their coats are. By boy is definitely not as fluffy and his coat isn't as full as his liter mates and their sire has a huge coat on him. Hudson is a year and a half. Maybe next year his will come in stronger.


This is her parents..


----------



## barneym (Mar 27, 2018)

Zoey sure is cute! Been having the same worry about our 18 week old boy Barney. When we first brought him home he was fluffy, but he’s seemed to gradually loose it, he now only has some left behind his ears and legs, just wondering if anyone knows if and when he will develop a full coat? He’s also developing a darker strip of corse fur running down his back. Regarding the weight, 9kg sounds great, he was 12.4 at 14 weeks but has always been a large boy (he’s very lanky at the moment!) Pictures range from 8-16 weeks.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

barneym said:


> Zoey sure is cute! Been having the same worry about our 18 week old boy Barney. When we first brought him home he was fluffy, but he’s seemed to gradually loose it, he now only has some left behind his ears and legs, just wondering if anyone knows if and when he will develop a full coat?


Same as what is written in the above posts. Every puppy loses their soft, fluffy puppy coat, and over time will start to develop his adult coat, usually around age 2 is when its fully grown in. His coat will be similar to his parents. That more coarse fur down his back is the start of an adult coat.


----------



## barneym (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks, was just worrying as the breeder sent pictures of two of the male siblings and they seem to be a lot fluffier and stockier! Does anyone have a recommendation for brush/combs?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

In the beginning, I brushed Piper with a soft old boar bristle brush to get her used to the sensation, when she still had her puppy coat. Now I use either a slicker brush, sometimes a pin brush, and a comb around her ears and feathering. I don't use a fulminator, or other things that could cut her coat. 

Here's a link to a thread you might find helpful. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ming/458730-slicker-brush-pin-brush-both.html


----------

